# Tailor in Dubai (for mens shirts)



## BritishGuy

New to the Forum and also new to Dubai. I want to get a few shirts tailored here in Dubai and have researched a little but the prices seem to be fluctuation a fair bit. I know the price of the material has a big bearing on how much a shirt will cost, but can someone tell me of a few places here in Dubai that are economical and are GOOD tailors. 

Did I get ripped off at Kachins (Bur Dubai) where I bought a shirt for 200 DHS? Fabric 90DHS, labour 50DHS. 

Some of the websites I've surfed had quoted prices much cheaper than what I have just paid - but they were old threads. Can someone please fill me in? Thanks.....


----------



## BritishGuy

Sorry I didn't clarify - I needed 1.75 yards of fabric which total cost me 157.50 DHS. That's how it all cost a total of 200 DHS.


----------



## Lenochka

200 AED for a tailor made shirt is quite a good price - if the quality of the fabric is top notch !!


----------



## pamela0810

Try Parmar Tailors in Bur Dubai, they're quite good. I got a few suits made there sometime ago and they also do the uniforms in some of the 5 star hotels in Dubai.

Parmar Tailors, Dubai - Men's Custom Tailor, Fabric and Accessories


----------



## Gavtek

I had a tux made at Parmar, quality very good but very pricey.

Try Coventry Tailoring in Satwa opposite the clinic, I know a few people who rave about the place, meant to be really cheap too.


----------



## xpatusa

I have a friend that swears by 'Royal Fashion' on the LG floor of Dubai Mall. 
My friend has purchased 4 suits from there and invited me to one of his fittings.
They quoted me 180 Dhs for a shirt.
The way I look at it: no way I could have gotten a tailored shirt for anywhere near $50 in the US...
No matter what the quality!


----------



## BritishGuy

Yeah -I hear you. I'm picking up the shirt I've told Kachins in Bur Dubai to tailor, I just hope the quality and the workmanship is on par with what I've been used to buying in the US/UK. Will keep you posted. I will have to check out Royal Fashion in Dubai Mall.


----------



## BritishGuy

Well, I got my shirt back from Kachins today. I've got to say, the turnaround time of 48 hours (actually less) was pretty amazing. 

Quality was good. Totally impartial, I think it's a good shirt, but in terms of quality, I do feel that my TM Lewin shirts are probably a bit better. Fitting was great and no alternations or anything was needed. They got it right first time around. 

Would I do it again? Probably. Though I think I'd take a lot more time over making sure I chose the right fabric as it can make the difference between making a 'formal' shirt or a 'casual' shirt. 

I will be paying Royal Fashions in Dubai Mall a visit too the next time around.


----------



## xpatusa

BritishGuy said:


> Would I do it again? Probably. Though I think I'd take a lot more time over making sure I chose the right fabric as it can make the difference between making a 'formal' shirt or a 'casual' shirt.
> 
> I will be paying Royal Fashions in Dubai Mall a visit too the next time around.


So, how can you tell if the shirt will be formal or casual?
The first thing that comes to my mind is the thickness of the fabric. But then again I know diddly squat about fabric.

And let me know when you go to Royal Fashion. I'd like to join you. My friend knows the guy who works there that can get us the best price :eyebrows:
_The trick is: don't be afraid to haggle_


----------



## BritishGuy

xpatusa said:


> So, how can you tell if the shirt will be formal or casual?
> The first thing that comes to my mind is the thickness of the fabric. But then again I know diddly squat about fabric.
> 
> And let me know when you go to Royal Fashion. I'd like to join you. My friend knows the guy who works there that can get us the best price :eyebrows:
> _The trick is: don't be afraid to haggle_


Yeah I think the thickness of the shirt, cut, style (and I'm sure a few more things) make the difference whether it's formal or casual. Not that I'm Mr D&G/GQ or anything - but again, all assumptions. 

I will do, PM me your number/email if you like and will let you know when I head to Dubai Mall for the shirt. Will be in the next few weeks. Heading back to Orlando next week for a few days.


----------



## diva185

ok, something different. Where can I find a local tailor in Mirdiff area: mainly for shortening of trousers etc.


----------



## saima1215

Hi! I'm also looking for a tailor to do alterations on my husband's dress shirts. Any recommendations???


----------



## Elphaba

saima1215 said:


> Hi! I'm also looking for a tailor to do alterations on my husband's dress shirts. Any recommendations???


If you specify an area of town, posters can give more appropriate answers.

-


----------



## saima1215

Areas don't matter. Just need someone to do a good job. Looking for something cheap as well. Thanks.


----------



## pamela0810

Hi Saima,

If you look at the previous posts about some of the tailors, I think most of them do alterations as well. There are a few named already.


----------



## Dubai83

*Savile Row - in JBR*



BritishGuy said:


> New to the Forum and also new to Dubai. I want to get a few shirts tailored here in Dubai and have researched a little but the prices seem to be fluctuation a fair bit. I know the price of the material has a big bearing on how much a shirt will cost, but can someone tell me of a few places here in Dubai that are economical and are GOOD tailors.
> 
> Did I get ripped off at Kachins (Bur Dubai) where I bought a shirt for 200 DHS? Fabric 90DHS, labour 50DHS.
> 
> Some of the websites I've surfed had quoted prices much cheaper than what I have just paid - but they were old threads. Can someone please fill me in? Thanks.....


Ive been going to Savile Row in JBR (Plaza Level on top of Da Shi Dai Restaurant). They do great suits and shirts. They have been my tailors for over 2 years now. They can do some fancy details like different fabrics on the inside of the collars, etc. You can make the shirt formal or add a few details to make it more casual. In regards to difference in fabric, it all depends on the print and texture that make it formal or casual. They should normally help you with that. The shirts at Savile Row came to 230/- but I must say the variety they have and the quality is quite good.

For suits too, Ive made over 10 suits with them in the past. From a D&G style tuxedo to Paul Smith and Tom Ford suits, they have done a great job! Two guys who I speak to there - Simon and Sanjay. Very helpful. Hope this helps!


----------



## BritishGuy

Dubai83 said:


> Ive been going to Savile Row in JBR (Plaza Level on top of Da Shi Dai Restaurant). They do great suits and shirts. They have been my tailors for over 2 years now. They can do some fancy details like different fabrics on the inside of the collars, etc. You can make the shirt formal or add a few details to make it more casual. In regards to difference in fabric, it all depends on the print and texture that make it formal or casual. They should normally help you with that. The shirts at Savile Row came to 230/- but I must say the variety they have and the quality is quite good.
> 
> For suits too, Ive made over 10 suits with them in the past. From a D&G style tuxedo to Paul Smith and Tom Ford suits, they have done a great job! Two guys who I speak to there - Simon and Sanjay. Very helpful. Hope this helps!


Thanks for the heads up on Savile Row too. 230 DHS? Not bad really considering that it's Savile Row. I'll keep them on my list too. Thanks.


----------

